# Benjamin Jeng Pang Lo (1927 – 2018)



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2019)

*Benjamin Jeng Pang Lo (1927 – 2018) *- Blog post and video




 
Cheng Manching (1902 - 1975) on the left, Benjamin Jeng Pang Lo on the right


----------

